# Catawba



## wolfenstein

Does anyone have any info on heading out from state park? Been iced over in satellite images but is that all shove ice or fishable? Hoping to drive up there Saturday morning but don't want to waste a whole day for sight-seeing. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## fishingful

My dad checked it the other day people were drilling and checking but no one out. That's all I got for you. Guys out in east harbor.


----------



## da-animal

I'm very curious as well, with all that wind hopefully there is some solid ice


----------



## hearttxp

da-animal said:


> I'm very curious as well, with all that wind hopefully there is some solid ice


I have buddies who plan to go out looking this week also ? Just wondering what they will find ??


----------



## fishingful

Heard reports if a bunch of snow up that way?


----------



## capt j-rod

Just looked at yesterday's satellite. Looked like open water pockets? This wind really screws with the ice forming. If it were locked we would be golden. Not much snow, but it was really bad to the west (toledo 14"?). Be safe out there guys... Spuds and survival suits. I haven't heard of anyone out of cic area yet. PIB is up and running, so it won't be long.


----------



## K gonefishin

According to the camera on MBI they got a ton of snow.

http://mbigeneralstore.com/webcams.html

I'm sure Catawba and areas west got it as well, you never know though.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Dumped on with snow here. There is a lot of ice out there but still a lot of room for it to move. This wind isn't helping with locking it in. Sucks as these temps woulda made for a nice base.


----------



## Hardtop

And now a significant warm up........just the right weather pattern to tempt the cabin fever crew to take an ice bath..... someone call sheriff B to get the boys ready.......$#@!


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Nothing looking bad for the 10 day here in Toledo 



10 Day Forecast - °F | °C

View the Calendar Forecast »


Wednesday, January 08 

M Cloudy
M Cloudy 
16°
3° 
View Detailed Hourly » 

RiseRise: 8:00 AM
RiseSet: 5:21 PM SetRise: 12:16 PM
SetSet: 1:02 AM 
Day: Chance of snow showers. Highs mid teens. Lows near zero. 
Night: NA 

UVUV Index: 1 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 76%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 10%
CloudsCloud Cover: 61%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: First Quarter
Wind Speed: 11mph (18km/h, 9kts)
Wind Direction: 210° (SSW) 



Thursday, January 09 

P Cldy/Wind
P Cldy/Wind 
23°
20° 
View Detailed Hourly » 

RiseRise: 8:00 AM
RiseSet: 5:22 PM SetRise: 12:50 PM
SetSet: 2:05 AM 
Day: Partly sunny, becoming breezy. Highs low 20s. Lows near 20. 
Night: NA 

UVUV Index: 1 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 82%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 10%
CloudsCloud Cover: 94%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: Waxing Gibbous
Wind Speed: 13mph (21km/h, 11kts)
Wind Direction: 205° (SSW) 



Friday, January 10 

AM Clouds
AM Clouds 
35°
33° 


RiseRise: 8:00 AM
RiseSet: 5:23 PM SetRise: 1:28 PM
SetSet: 3:05 AM 
Mostly cloudy, breezy. Highs mid 30s. Lows low 30s. 

UVUV Index: 1 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 83%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 30%
CloudsCloud Cover: 85%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: Waxing Gibbous
Wind Speed: 11mph (18km/h, 9kts)
Wind Direction: 205° (SSW) 



Saturday, January 11 

Showers
Showers 
40°
24° 


RiseRise: 8:00 AM
RiseSet: 5:24 PM SetRise: 2:08 PM
SetSet: 4:02 AM 
Rain likely. Highs around 40. Lows mid 20s. 

UVUV Index: 1 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 91%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 80%
CloudsCloud Cover: 87%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: Waxing Gibbous
Wind Speed: 11mph (18km/h, 9kts)
Wind Direction: 205° (SSW) 



Sunday, January 12 

Cloudy
Cloudy 
34°
28° 


RiseRise: 7:59 AM
RiseSet: 5:26 PM SetRise: 2:53 PM
SetSet: 4:56 AM 
Mostly cloudy. Highs mid 30s. Lows mid 20s. 

UVUV Index: 1 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 91%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 10%
CloudsCloud Cover: 71%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: Waxing Gibbous
Wind Speed: 12mph (20km/h, 10kts)
Wind Direction: 212° (SSW) 



Monday, January 13 

AM Lgt Snow
AM Lgt Snow 
35°
27° 


RiseRise: 7:59 AM
RiseSet: 5:27 PM SetRise: 3:41 PM
SetSet: 5:46 AM 
Chance of snow. Highs mid 30s. Lows mid 20s. 

UVUV Index: 1 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 86%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 70%
CloudsCloud Cover: 84%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: Waxing Gibbous
Wind Speed: 12mph (20km/h, 10kts)
Wind Direction: 205° (SSW) 



Tuesday, January 14 

M Cloudy
M Cloudy 
34°
22° 


RiseRise: 7:59 AM
RiseSet: 5:28 PM SetRise: 4:32 PM
SetSet: 6:32 AM 
More clouds than sun. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the low 20s. 

UVUV Index: 2 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 81%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 20%
CloudsCloud Cover: 55%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: Waxing Gibbous
Wind Speed: 14mph (23km/h, 12kts)
Wind Direction: 240° (WSW) 



Wednesday, January 15 

P Cloudy
P Cloudy 
28°
23° 


RiseRise: 7:58 AM
RiseSet: 5:29 PM SetRise: 5:27 PM
SetSet: 7:13 AM 
Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 20s and lows in the low 20s. 

UVUV Index: 2 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 74%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 20%
CloudsCloud Cover: 60%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: Full
Wind Speed: 17mph (28km/h, 15kts)
Wind Direction: 255° (WSW) 



Thursday, January 16 

Cloudy
Cloudy 
33°
24° 


RiseRise: 7:58 AM
RiseSet: 5:30 PM SetRise: 6:22 PM
SetSet: 7:50 AM 
Cloudy. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the mid 20s. 

UVUV Index: 1 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 67%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 20%
CloudsCloud Cover: 74%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: Waning Gibbous
Wind Speed: 19mph (31km/h, 16kts)
Wind Direction: 221° (SW) 



Friday, January 17 

P Cloudy
P Cloudy 
31°
16° 


RiseRise: 7:57 AM
RiseSet: 5:31 PM SetRise: 7:19 PM
SetSet: 8:23 AM 
Partly cloudy. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the mid teens. 

UVUV Index: 2 (Low)
Relative HumidityRelative Humidity: 64%
PrecipitationPrecipitation: 20%
CloudsCloud Cover: 57%
Moon PhaseMoon Phase: Waning Gibbous
Wind Speed: 18mph (29km/h, 16kts)
Wind Direction: 256° (WSW)


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Hardtop said:


> And now a significant warm up........just the right weather pattern to tempt the cabin fever crew to take an ice bath..... someone call sheriff B to get the boys ready.......$#@!


He's not the sheriff anymore. I think he's the chief of police in the village of Genoa. Funny thing about his infamous rant at Crane Creek beach is he wasn't even standing in the county he was the sheriff of at the time. The CC beach is in Lucas county......

Looked at the lake this morning with binoculars off Locust Point and didn't see any open water but did see LOTS of snow and high ridges of shove ice. Not a good combination with the amount of snow we got this week but I'm sure there will be some Vikings out exploring the ice this week. Saw 3 trucks with ATVs on trailers headed east on rt. 2 this morning. Warm up and rain this weekend might be just what we needed with colder temps forecasted later in the week. Melt some of the snow and expose the bad spots.


----------



## Hookedup330

Thank you for the report Erick. I'm sure hoping that we can get out over there this year. I was thinking about checking things out there this weekend but I'll make the trip to Saginaw bay agan and wate one more week. Can wate to get back to your place this spring.


----------



## hearttxp

Hardtop said:


> And now a significant warm up........just the right weather pattern to tempt the cabin fever crew to take an ice bath..... someone call sheriff B to get the boys ready.......$#@!


No way Tom. Little warm up will not hurt anything. Sheriff is gone.

Have buddies who Made it all the way to PIB from mainland today. So it will be on soon ? They said 4" to 8" all the way.


----------



## laynhardwood

That's good news did they do any good today


----------



## DEAD_EYE

Do you know if they left out of Catawba state park or by miller ferry??? If Miller Ferry should be some good fishing there right now... Also airboat or quads???


----------



## hearttxp

DEAD_EYE said:


> Do you know if they left out of Catawba state park or by miller ferry??? If Miller Ferry should be some good fishing there right now... Also airboat or quads???


Not sure where they left from. I would think sleds ? Since that is what they have ? Don't know what they caught ?If anything ?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Good MODIS shot today. Looks like most of the west basin is ice covered so now we just need to have the new spots thicken up and hope that the snow covered shove ice is in good shape.


----------



## ggrem

Got a report from a buddy today. Group of guys fishing out off the cliffs. Also not sure where they took off from, assuming the state park. I heard 6 to 8 inches all the way out. Im heading up tomorrow evening after work to fish fri, sat, and sunday. A buddy has the air boat loading and ready to go. Be safe guys....with the long term forecasts, I got a feeling we might have a pretty good ice season this year.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Guys were on the lake today and didn't hear anyone went swimming. Rumor of guys 4mi out crane creek 4-8 also. Thinking about trying it friday? Anyone who tries it or has info keep me in the loop, will do the same.


----------



## Carpman

Are you guys really talking about going out Saturday when it is supposed to be 50 with .5 inch of rain and a 25 mph south wind? 

please stay home that day.


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Whats the matter with going out Sat in an Airboat ?? Toledo weather is calling for a high of 38 for Sat with some rain .

Dwayne


----------



## KingFisher89

There were two walkers off the cliffs this afternoon and one quad and shanty half way to green. A buddy of a buddy talked to the guys with the quad and they had 3 eyes and about 15 perch. Said they were all over the place and marked a bunch just had a hard time getting them to bite. Said 4-8in of ice. I was around there Saturday morning and there was a 50yr circle of open water straight out from catawaba state park pier. The guys they were out there today ran off the beach they didn't go off the ramp. I will probably be there Saturday morning depending on how hard the wind is blowing.....Hope this report help you guys out be safe out there.


----------



## Marbletucky

Anyone hear how they are doing on PIB? Saw a photo on facebook w/ just a couple shanties out but I'd think they would be out in force by now. Supposed to head that way in about 10 days.


----------



## bobby

Never been ice fishing. Might be the year to give it a shot. Can anyone recommend a good guide to work with for an ice newbie? I fish a lot, but the water is always soft. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

hearttxp said:


> Sheriff is gone.


Speak of the devil........


http://www.13abc.com/story/24406317/former-ottawa-county-sheriff-charged-with


----------



## fishingful

MageeEast said:


> Speak of the devil........
> 
> 
> http://www.13abc.com/story/24406317/former-ottawa-county-sheriff-charged-with


If he is convicted they should put him on an ice flow in the lake....


----------



## Papascott

U just made my day magee! Love it!


----------



## Carpman

17 mph wind out of the south. 1 inch of rain. Hope your taking planer boards.



WalleyeWiz said:


> Whats the matter with going out Sat in an Airboat ?? Toledo weather is calling for a high of 38 for Sat with some rain .
> 
> Dwayne


----------



## island troller

Marbletucky-On the PIB icefishing, I have not heard anything really positive yet but that could change here soon. I hope to be going over soon.


----------



## hearttxp

Didn't talk to any guy's ? Did better talked to guy who sells them Bait. Said his best report was one guy had 4 on Wens and some perch off Cliffs !

Don't really think the little warm up will hurt anything ? Just my opinion ? Looks good spent the morning there but did not fish. I will soon ? There where about 2 doz trucks/suv's in parking lot a CI state Park this morning. Just as many at East Harbor state park.


----------



## swantucky

MageeEast said:


> Speak of the devil........
> 
> 
> http://www.13abc.com/story/24406317/former-ottawa-county-sheriff-charged-with


I knew one of you guys would beat me to it!

http://www.toledonewsnow.com/story/...ederal-money-for-cedar-point-tickets-medicine


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

swantucky said:


> I knew one of you guys would beat me to it!
> 
> http://www.toledonewsnow.com/story/...ederal-money-for-cedar-point-tickets-medicine


I was gonna do the same and tag you swanny. Been a while since you have been around! Hope all is well. Gonna give her a go tomorrow :B


----------



## Marbletucky

island troller said:


> Marbletucky-On the PIB icefishing, I have not heard anything really positive yet but that could change here soon. I hope to be going over soon.


Thanks. Supposed to go up next weekend but this warm spell may screw that up. Have not heard much from the island people I know.


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Carpman said:


> 17 mph wind out of the south. 1 inch of rain. Hope your taking planer boards.



So what all the ice will disappear from the whole Lake from 1 warm day and some rain ??? The rain will be very good for the snow out there . No planner boards will be needed as Im sure they will be able to fish between the Islands if needed . Been ice fishing the Lake for a long time here . By the MODIS picture it is hard to see any open water out there at all to even let the ice move .We are talking about good early season HARD ice not the late season soft ice . 

Is there a chance it could move ?? Always is on Erie, but I would say a lesser chance early in the season then late season . 

Good Luck and stay on top of the ice 

Dwayne


----------



## DEAD_EYE

well I think I am going to try it in the morning. Going to head out of the state park and see what happens. If any body is heading out let me know maybe we can work together and try and get on some fish... Just PM me


----------



## Gill

Word doesn't get out too fast from the islands. I don't think the warm spell will hurt the ice. Hopefully knock down the drifts. Gotta try even if the bite is slow, I want to be there yesterday for a change


----------



## K gonefishin

WalleyeWiz said:


> So what all the ice will disappear from the whole Lake from 1 warm day and some rain ??? The rain will be very good for the snow out there . No planner boards will be needed as Im sure they will be able to fish between the Islands if needed . Been ice fishing the Lake for a long time here . By the MODIS picture it is hard to see any open water out there at all to even let the ice move .We are talking about good early season HARD ice not the late season soft ice .
> 
> Is there a chance it could move ?? Always is on Erie, but I would say a lesser chance early in the season then late season .
> 
> Good Luck and stay on top of the ice
> 
> Dwayne



No way one day kills all that ice, snow will melt and it will be a sloppy slushy mess but that's it.


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Personally, a nice warm up turns the fish on in the winter. 

Dwayne


----------



## My Demeyes

Heard report of 3 man limit 3/4 mile from catawba today, on snowmobiles, 4-8" everywhere they checked.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 34181

Hmmmm, 3/4 of a mile, that is walking distance, no sled or quad. Have never Ice fished Erie. Is walking totally out of the question?


----------



## Angler ss

I have walked out past 3/4 mile before but if you are dragging a sled or shanty over ice with snow on over it that would not be easy. Pack very light and you can make the walk.


----------



## fishingful

I have walked to west of green and back...10 mile round trip and was dead by the end of it. But was in my 20s lol.....slush pockets suck on the lake. Last time I was out I barried the quad up to the frame in one in a white out....luckily someone came along and pulled me out. Really would like to get out this year.


----------



## moke

I'm going up to PIB next weekend to fish. I saw a couple of pics of some of the fish they got today at PIB. They were nice eaters, not real big. My b uddy was on 10" of clear ice today. I would becarful of that warmer weather and a S wind if fishing this weekend. 
If anyone is going up next weekend pm me. 
Be careful everyone.

Moke


----------



## ErieIce

Yes Dwayne, warmup usually does turn them on!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crown330

Hey Fishingful, that was one hell of a snow storm huh. Without a gps there was no way back that day.


----------



## fishingful

crown330 said:


> Hey Fishingful, that was one hell of a snow storm huh. Without a gps there was no way back that day.


There really was not. I was pulling another members sled in that broke down from out by green and just hit a slush pocket then an argo pulled me out.....I don't remember who it was I was fishing with that day but we also snapped his trailer when we tried to pull the snowmobile up on it. Had to lift it up and on. Lucky the argo came. Never hit slush that deep on the ice before. If I would not have been towing I probe would have made it through. Live and learn.

Don't have time to get the engine back in the airboat we are building so looks like quad for another year.


----------



## fishindude644

WalleyeWiz said:


> So what all the ice will disappear from the whole Lake from 1 warm day and some rain ??? The rain will be very good for the snow out there . No planner boards will be needed as Im sure they will be able to fish between the Islands if needed . Been ice fishing the Lake for a long time here . By the MODIS picture it is hard to see any open water out there at all to even let the ice move .We are talking about good early season HARD ice not the late season soft ice .
> 
> Is there a chance it could move ?? Always is on Erie, but I would say a lesser chance early in the season then late season .
> 
> Good Luck and stay on top of the ice
> 
> Dwayne


 Bring it on. Get rid of the snow.


----------



## hearttxp

capt j-rod said:


> Just looked at yesterday's satellite. Looked like open water pockets? This wind really screws with the ice forming. If it were locked we would be golden. Not much snow, but it was really bad to the west (toledo 14"?). Be safe out there guys... Spuds and survival suits. I haven't heard of anyone out of cic area yet. PIB is up and running, so it won't be long.


2 doz trucks in lot at CI state park Thrus. 3/4 mile was a rumor on a good bite ? a three man limit ? But I read that somewhere else.

BUT yes by all means be safe. Survival suits in my opinion is a Must. Never want to try and see how it works but ? I do hear you float like a cork ? 
Still don't want to find out.


----------



## fishingful

hearttxp said:


> 2 doz trucks in lot at CI state park Thrus. 3/4 mile was a rumor on a good bite ? a three man limit ? But I read that somewhere else.
> 
> BUT yes by all means be safe. Survival suits in my opinion is a Must. Never want to try and see how it works but ? I do hear you float like a cork ?
> Still don't want to find out.


They work well I tried mine in the summer.


----------



## hearttxp

fishingful said:


> They work well I tried mine in the summer.


I Have been talking about doing that for years ? Thought I would put the pack boats on and the Stearns and jump in canal behind my dock ? Just thought my Neighbors would think I am Nut's !


----------



## General

fishingful said:


> There really was not. I was pulling another members sled in that broke down from out by green and just hit a slush pocket then an argo pulled me out.....I don't remember who it was I was fishing with that day but we also snapped his trailer when we tried to pull the snowmobile up on it. Had to lift it up and on. Lucky the argo came. Never hit slush that deep on the ice before. If I would not have been towing I probe would have made it through. Live and learn.
> 
> Don't have time to get the engine back in the airboat we are building so looks like quad for another year.


We were up there in that mess. GPS died finally just shut down the quad and waited till we heard a sled. went that direction. Had to push out quads a couple times on the way in. That slush will stop you in your tracks


----------



## ggrem

I just got the opportunity to post fishing results. We fished Friday and part of sat until the wind started to blow.... We pulled 30 fish in 10 hours of total fishing time between the two days. We went out of the state park and headed north about 2.5 miles. Friday was awesome but unfortunately sat it took a nasty turn, ice was good and solid Friday but after the rain set in Friday night and sat it turned questionable especially for quad and sled fisherman. A lot of water sitting on the ice now. The famous Catawba crack opened up and was holding water all around it. Give it some time before heading back out guys....aint no fish worth anyones life. Pray for cold weather and calm winds....Take care all


----------



## ggrem

We caught walleye...sorry forgot to mention that


----------



## DEAD_EYE

So anyone have any more reports out of Catawba??? Just wondering if guys are starting to venture back out yet. Any info would be great!!!


----------



## DEAD_EYE

Going to try and head out in the morning. Survival suits and spud bars!!! Talked to a friend that lives on Catawba last night and guys were out yesterday so going to give it a try. PM me if anyone is heading out in the morning and maybe we can get on some fish. I was out last Friday and did pretty good. I will be walking tomorrow till I see for myself how the ice is and then next week hopefully taking the quad...


----------



## hearttxp

DEAD_EYE said:


> Going to try and head out in the morning. Survival suits and spud bars!!! Talked to a friend that lives on Catawba last night and guys were out yesterday so going to give it a try. PM me if anyone is heading out in the morning and maybe we can get on some fish. I was out last Friday and did pretty good. I will be walking tomorrow till I see for myself how the ice is and then next week hopefully taking the quad...


I did hear the same thing this Morning ! My brother lives very close to Catawba State Park dock. He saw some out yesterday ? Hmm ? I was thinking about doing the same ? But maybe not till weekend ?


----------



## jjpugh

can anyone tell me if its safe to go out of the state park. i was planning on making the drive up there tomorrow 1-16 and walking out to try for some eyes or perch just need to know if the ice is ok


----------



## 65redbeard

thanks for the posts


----------



## pistol

Can anyone tell me if theres much snow on the ice. I have a sled and it doesnt have carbide studs in it just normal tracks and was wondering if we dont have much snow on it if I ll have enough traction. Cant go til next week, going to Lake Simcoe this weekend ice fishing but next week its on up at the big pond. Any experience guys with sleds on going out on little to no snow let me know if its doable. Hope we get alittle snow on it between now and then....Thanks for you input


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

We picked up 3"-4" or so yesterday. I don't see where you'll have much trouble.

Good luck on those big perch up at Simcoe!


----------



## pistol

Megee East hey thanks for your reply. I would be up at Erie this weekend but got a friend up there Ive been fishing with for like 10 years and already scheduled it. They have 12 in plus of ice and the perch are on fire. 2 years ago got 325 in a day in a half and for 2 you can bring back 200. Definitely a hoot and a great time except the ride about 7 hrs. If you want to hook up for the big pond some time pm me and we ll get together. I normally fish with Papa Scott but he has boat shows the next couple of weeks and I ve been waiting on Erie for 3 years. Got my sled all set up for ice fishing Lowerance HD 5 up front auger carrier fish trap ......cant wait. Let me know, Im not going alone....THANKS


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

PM me a couple days ahead and I'll try to shake loose!


----------



## pistol

Gotcha ya, I PM ya early next week and maybe we can hook up...thanks and I ll let ya know how Simcoe was...lol


----------

